# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [29/09/2019] GSM Shield Box ISPTool v1.1 is out

## mohamed73

*Supported Brands* 
- LYF 
- Oppo 
- Realme 
- Xiaomi 
- ZTE 
- and many more...    *Supported Functions* 
- AutoScan and Detect Chip Size 
- Supports Virtually All EMMC Chips 
- Read/Write/Wipe Any Partition 
- Dump Userdata 
- Format Userdata 
- Format Userdata in Safe Mode 
- Vivo Reset Settings 
- Read/Write Full Dump 
- Qualcomm EMMC Device Support 
- Read/Write SDCARD Dump Image 
- Work with any Hardware which is exposed under Disk Drives 
- Security Backup 
- Security Restore   *Added:*   *Security Backup* 
- You can make security backup of device in single click 
- It will make single backup file 
- You can extract required partition if needed for other use  *Security Restore* 
- Restore backup made with ISP Tool in a single click 
- Customized restore option, you may choose what you need to restore 
Improved Read Write Function  
Updated Internal Function to Support More Devices 
We Support All Devices which you can connect using DATA0, CLK, CMD, VCCQ and VCC    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

